# Reemplazo de mosfet



## Elektro90 (Abr 15, 2017)

En una placa madre encontre un Mosfet de matricula 821 48 4809N en cortocomo en la siguiente figura






 en lugar de 112 es 821

,y buscando el datasheet encontré este  https://www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/NTD4809N-D.PDF  que es el que más se parece. Bueno lo reemplace con un mosfet STD70N03L

En ambos el Vds y Vgs son  Vds=30V y Vgs=+-20, el RDson en el mosfet dañado 4809N es 9mΩ @ 10V y 14mΩ @ 4.5V, y en el reemplazo  el RDson es 0.0073Ω

La placa sigue sin encender, aunque ya no tenga corto, insisti en encender y la fuente se quemo..huele a quemado.
La pregunta es si esos mosfets son compatibles.. Lo que me preocupa es que el mosfet dañado es de 58A y el reemplazo es de 70A... Es malo que el reemplazo sea de mayor amperaje???

Tambien tengo un mosfet NTD4804N que tiene valores similares excepto que es de 117A, por eso no lo puse!!


----------



## Daniel Meza (Abr 16, 2017)

Hola, otra parámetro a tener en cuenta es la capacitancia de entrada, esto definirá en gran medida a que velocidad de conmutación puede operar el MOSFET. Si comparas ambas matrículas verás que el original de la placa tiene menos pF de entrada.

Ahora, antes de seguir dañando más MOSFET's será cosa de analizar que la "carga" no tenga algún otro cortocircuito.
Te recomiendo uses un foco en serie a la fuente al momento de hacer pruebas para no dañarla de nuevo.

Saludos


----------



## Elektro90 (Abr 16, 2017)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Hola, otra parámetro a tener en cuenta es la capacitancia de entrada, esto definirá en gran medida a que velocidad de conmutación puede operar el MOSFET. Si comparas ambas matrículas verás que el original de la placa tiene menos pF de entrada.
> 
> Ahora, antes de seguir dañando más MOSFET's será cosa de analizar que la "carga" no tenga algún otro cortocircuito.
> Te recomiendo uses un foco en serie a la fuente al momento de hacer pruebas para no dañarla de nuevo.
> ...



Buen dato.. y que opinas sobre el amperaje??.. He leido a varios decir que a mayor amperaje mejor ya que tolera/soporta mas corriente para evitar que se queme.. pero tambien pienso que puede chupar o liberar mas corriente y por ende daño la fuente... No se


----------



## Daniel Meza (Abr 16, 2017)

Me explico, que soporte más corriente no quiere decir que "chupe" más corriente si no que su Ron interna es muy pequeña y puede soportar mayor cantidad de corriente antes que el producto 
P=(Ron)(I^2) lo sobrecaliente con el eventual daño.

La corriente demandada tiene que ver con la "carga" que maneja ese transistor. En este caso por eso te comenté que revises la parte del circuito que maneja ese componente.

En el caso que manejara un transformador para alguna fuente será cosa de revisar los componentes asociados al secundario de dicho transfo.


----------



## Elektro90 (Abr 17, 2017)

Hola, gracias por responder.. las pruebas lo hice de noche y ahora de dia pude ver mejor las cosas.. En la realidad las 2 fuentes de poder externas de la PC (carga ) no  se quemaron ya que ahora mismo pude encenderlas sin problema. Voy a repetir la historia ahora que esta mas clara: Cuando me trajeron la PC no encendia nada, hice unos tests y localice que habia un corto circuito en el circuito regulador de voltaje del CPU ( algo asi como una fuente interna que alimenta al procesador), entonces me puse a medir dicha area y precisamente localize un mosfet completamente en corto. Por experiencia, a veces solo es dicho mosfet y ya, otras veces hay otros componentes asociacios como diodos, etc. Entonces le pedi a un compañero que me mencione codigos de Mosfets de otras placas para yo buscar sus datasheets y ver si era compatible, entonces aqui viene el ERROR 1: el compañero me dicto STD70N03L,  y ese es de Vdds=30V, Vgs=+-20 y 70A, Rson=7.3mΩ, dije ese esta bien, lo reemplace y desapareció el corto en el área del procesador.. Lo encendí y exploto  (no vi exactamente donde) con olor a quemado. Asumi que era la Fuente 1 ya que por ahí  olía a quemado, pero en la placa no vi FISICAMENTE nada quemado . Puse otra Fuente 2 y encendí de nuevo, y esta vez si encendió pero a los 30s olía a quemado (aunque no exploto nada), nuevamente pensé que se habia quemado la fuente y me rendi esa noche ya que no habia mucha luz. Al día siguiente, pensé que la culpa lo tenia el Mosfet porque era de 70A y el original es de 58A pese a que alguna vez me enseñaron que a mayor amperaje mejor, por eso mismo escribi este post porque me saltaba la DUDA. Entonces vi bien el codigo del Mosfet yu era un STD70N02L (ERROR 2), el compañero me habia dictado mal!!!, nuevamente pense que la culpa era ese mosfet ya que es de Vds=25V, asi que lo desoldé y lo encendí de nuevo con un fuente 3,  encendió bien, conecte disco duro etc.. y hasta cargue el Windows. Lo extraño que vi era que el cooler del procesador esta a full en revoluciones, al 100% de uso, y justamente su conector del ventilador esta cerca al mosfet que estaba en corto, entonces dije sera porque le falta el Mosfet. Bueno lo deje así y en 15 minutos se apago todo y ahora ya no enciende!! Entonces me puse a revisar la placa, área del circuito del procesador ya que esa área es la sospechosa y encontré un condensador aluminio algo levantado, y efectivamente estaba explotado x la parte inferior entonces me vino a la mente que ese era el que explotó INICIALMENTE con la fuente 1. Y ahora me surgen 2 ideas: el Mosfet y el condensador ya estaban en corto antes de encender la placa, por lo que al cambiar solo el mosfet el condensador en corto exploto (esta idea es lo mas razonable), o también pienso que el MOSFET de reemplazo inadecuado  fue la causa para que explotara el condensador, pero viendo bien el datasheet el Vds= 25V y el Vds pike=30 ademas x 5V de diferencia no creo que haya problemas o si?? Y porque despues de la explosion del condensador y retirando el mosfet la placa todavia encendio 15minutos para luego ya quedarse muerta otra vez??. Y ahora mismo que no prende la placa he encontrado un diodo en corto cerca al conector del ventilador del CPU y creo que por este componente ahora mismo  no enciende la placa madre. Voy a reemplazarlo y probar!!
De todas manera pienso colocar este mosfet  NTD4804N de 117A si no encuentro uno igual. Esta bien?? Crees que fue la culpa el Mosfet o que el condensador ya estaba en corto??


----------



## Daniel Meza (Abr 17, 2017)

Hola, veamos... el capacitor pudo ser parte del problema inicial, seguro un o algunos componentes más estén dañados. Esos son los que debes de identificar pero de preferencia sin encender la placa pues seguirás quemando MOSFET's, .
Otra cosa, un par de fotos de la zona en cuestión serán de ayuda para orientar más en el problema.

Saludos


----------



## Elektro90 (Mar 29, 2018)

Hola, bueno, creo que mi post final lo enviaron a otro hilo, pero queria decir que la placa salio andando, y sigue funcionando bien hasta la fecha de hoy, y concluyo que el condensador tambien estaba en corto inicialmente junto con el Mosfet


----------

